# Relocating cats from USA to UAE



## expat2131 (Jan 13, 2012)

I need to relocate 3 cats from USA to UAE. Any recommendation for company to use and estimate of cost (hear it is expensive)?????


----------



## marcelk (Dec 25, 2011)

Not aware of any shipping companies, but my sense is that you should look in the USA for companies associated by your airline/airport. With regards to importing pets there's quite some paperwork/preparation work: Importing permit for Pets

I also believe the maximim number of pets to import is 3, so you're good on that one. Handling fees are AED 200 per pet.

Marcel


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Most people use Dubai Kennels and Cattery but if you do a search on here, there are loads of threads on this subject and some contain details of other organizations that offer this kind of service. I did a quick search for you as well http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=bringing+pets+to+dubai&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If you do it yourself, will be around 800$ a cat on both sides. If you use someone, will be around 2000$ a cat. Doing it yourself isnt hard. You just have to get the forms done here as well as get the funds card you have to pay at pickup to one of the legs of the paper shuffle. 

Your rabies has to over 30 days old and they have to be microchipped.You have to get an international travel paper from your vet I think that is valid for 14 days ?? and you have to fill out to get an import permit within 7 days on this side. You have to have a specific card that has funds on it that you get from the post office or a few other locations. The list on the website is not valid where to get them from. The banks do not have them. I went to four on the sheet, and no one knew about them even though the animal ministry listed them as a place to get the pay card. 

The have to come in by cargo to get them. I used delta. Everything worked fine. Try to find a carrier that has as direct a route as possible. I think I paid like 410$ for each cat for the flight itself.

Have extra funds then what they say. I got jipped 400 dirhams from what I was suppose to pay but ??? What are you going to do, argue with the guy who says if your cats get released to you or not? 

Once it is over 85 degrees at the time of arrival in the new country, in the usa with the carriers, they wont ship them. So you need to have this completed probly by mid of March as will not get below 85 even at night.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

There's Dubai Kennels and Cattery and also Posh Paws.


----------

